# Roller cleaner for Canadian rollers?



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Do any Canadian based painters here know of any available roller cleaner products that are able to clean Canadian sized (9.5 inch) roller naps / sleeves? I bought the 'rejuv-a-roller' ( http://www.amazon.ca/Rejuvaroller-RJRL-R01-Rejuv-A-Roller-Cleaner-Rjrl-R01/dp/B0010SDDTG ), but the roller housing length is too small and it's not possible to get the lid on & so it won't work. I'm guessing that, as this product is made in the USA, it is made for American sized roller sleeves which are smaller in length.

Any help with this would be EXTREMELY appreciated. I'm tired of cleaning rollers with a scraper and spinner, and I think it's pretty wasteful / expensive just to toss them out and use new ones every time.

Thanks for any input,

Dan


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I had no idea that there was a difference between US and CAN sleeves. I've never used that device before either. I understand the desire to be thrifty, but for roughly $2.50 a sleeve I just price it into the job and toss 'em. I spend enough time cleaning my $20 brushes and myself at the end of the day without having to worry about something else.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

How many Sparkies does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

How many Canadians does it take to clean a roller sleeve?

How long does it take a retired paperhanger to move into a new house?


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Just bought a huge amount of SW Contractor 3 pack 3/8 nap covers.
At 1.7$ a cover, I'd be crazy to wash them.long time ago, I used to work for a guy who washed every roller cover. What a paint that was...

I do wash my Purdy lambskin though. Why? Cuz it was expensive and cuz I like the fluffiness lol

And you better believe it's got a strong lamb skin smell.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Time = money...Clean water wasted.... So I factor the cost of covers, brushes, Paper ect into the cost of doing the job. A quick 5in1 in the trash she goes...


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Delta Painting said:


> Time = money...Clean water wasted.... So I factor the cost of covers, brushes, Paper ect into the cost of doing the job. A quick 5in1 in the trash she goes...


Not even close!
Throwing the roller out uses more water than washing it.
It takes way too many raw resources (more water too) to replace one.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would use American water to clean my covers if I were you. Everyone knows Canadian water is inferior.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I would use American water to clean my covers if I were you. Everyone knows Canadian water is inferior.


Funny! On that note, Quebec sells it's water to the US.
We practically give it away to Nestle unfortunately.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

George Z said:


> Not even close!
> Throwing the roller out uses more water than washing it.
> It takes way too many raw resources (more water too) to replace one.



Um K....Tree huger...:whistling2:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Delta Painting said:


> Um K....Tree huger...:whistling2:


Always have been, thanks!


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

I throw out all the time. I get 1/2" for about 2.50. I still cant agree it is better for the environment to wash instead of toss.
Most people wash in a sink, so it pollutes the water. You are supposed to wash in buckets, let it settle and pour off top on grass, not send down drain. Doubtful anyone is doing that. 
And the business aspect of things, if I am paying 25 plus labour burden an hour, I'm not paying to clean them.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Delta Painting said:


> Um K....Tree huger...:whistling2:


He believes in the tooth fairy too.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

We wash some....toss some in the HO's waste....or usually when I get home leave them bagged up long enough that they harden and I then proceed to burn them in a can in the back yard with the rest of our garbage . I have never put a can at the end of the lane yet for pick up . So simple to burn it when you live in the country . Every now and then though we do take our food cans and such to the depot...I don't want them piling up in the garage . I also figure that eventually that latex and all the chemicals is not what I want going back into my property via my septic system .


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I had no idea that there was a difference between US and CAN sleeves.


I think they are, just a little.. Let's ask any American based painters here; how long are your general purpose roller naps / sleeves? Here in Canada I think the length is 9.5 inches.

With regards to it not being expensive to keep throwing your rollers out; lets say that you get 15 'uses' out of one roller, at $2.50 a pop that's nearly $40 PER roller! I initially scrape as much paint out as I can and then put them in a 5 gallon bucket of water to soak for how ever long, days sometimes.. Then I usually wash 3 at a time with a scraper and spinner and it takes me about 10 minutes for all 3, and put them out to dry. For me it's well worth it, I'd rather spend a little time doing it and not waste them or throw that money in the trash!

I also understand and appreciate the concern for water conservation, but with these American roller cleaner inventions you can clean a roller really quickly, so it doesn't waste much water at all. Check out these 2 videos;


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

George Z said:


> Not even close!
> Throwing the roller out uses more water than washing it.
> It takes way too many raw resources (more water too) to replace one.


I'm curious. How many gallons of water does it take to manufacture a roller cover? I might be able to clean one with a gallon if using a spinner. 

I don't wash many...just guessing at a gallon.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

epretot said:


> He believes in the tooth fairy too.


What's wrong with the tooth fairy? 
When my kid lost a tooth I had no change, so I left a cheque under the pillow.

Seriously guys, do you tell your customers you don't give a **** about the environment? Or you are just playing here?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

epretot said:


> I'm curious. How many gallons of water does it take to manufacture a roller cover? I might be able to clean one with a gallon if using a spinner.
> 
> I don't wash many...just guessing at a gallon.


Many gallons, sorry Idon't remember. Google is your friend if you really want to know.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Allsurface said:


> I throw out all the time. I get 1/2" for about 2.50. I still cant agree it is better for the environment to wash instead of toss.
> Most people wash in a sink, so it pollutes the water. You are supposed to wash in buckets, let it settle and pour off top on grass, not send down drain. Doubtful anyone is doing that.
> And the business aspect of things, if I am paying 25 plus labour burden an hour, I'm not paying to clean them.


A little research goes a long way.
Down the sink is good.
On the grass is bad and actually illegal in some places. Unless your water is clear after settlement.
This has been discussed here many times guys. Research it.


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

George. 
I stated it needed to settle first before pouring off. 
I looked at your website and appreciate you trying to be kind to the environment. 
Can I write a review on your site saying pouring paint down the drain is good?
Someone asked how many gallons it took to make a roller, answer the question with facts, don't say google it. 
It it unlikely much water is used.
And I did look into old posts about this topic and people questioned your thoughts and you did not respond with facts. 
Sorry to sound rude, but I don't feel you have the facts to discuss this in a professional manner.
You state you have an environmental scientist on staff. Please show them this thread, and ask his/hers professional opinion. 
I am fully confident throwing out dried rollers is better than washing. Dried paint is not toxic, wet paint is, hence the info on msds sheets.
I am looking forward to hearing from you, if I'm wrong, I'll admit it. But don't tell me to google it, show me facts.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Allsurface said:


> George.
> I stated it needed to settle first before pouring off.
> I looked at your website and appreciate you trying to be kind to the environment.
> Can I write a review on your site saying pouring paint down the drain is good?
> ...


Sorry, what I meant by you researching is, I don't really have the time to find all that for you on a Saturday night on a smartphone. We just came home we worked the home show. But yes, any urban environment, paint water down the sink is better than on the waterways. I do know enough to satisfy our own needs. 
Yes, Alex still works with us, she is an Environmental engineer but not going to turn her into a consultant. She works as a job manager, she gets paid. Sometimes she helps with her knowledge. No need to write a review to make our website look bad, we help each other here. Even if we don't agree.
Maybe CaPainter and other participants from the previous discussions will chime in.
If not, I will try to get some info for you but really, we are extremely busy.
If not enough is in the website, it could be because we are paint contractors, not a University. We just have enough for us, for our customers maybe.
I had to explain all this. But really, it was discussed here before.


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

Fair enough. Not looking for a fight, but opinions are just that until facts are presented. I will restate, I DO appreciate your efforts for our environment. I managed many paint stores in Toronto, and I sadly never had a customer interested in the environment. 
I'm good to move on, wash, throw out, people will always do what works best for themselves.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

George Z said:


> What's wrong with the tooth fairy?
> When my kid lost a tooth I had no change, so I left a cheque under the pillow.
> 
> Seriously guys, do you tell your customers you don't give a **** about the environment? Or you are just playing here?


I do care. I'm also responsible to follow the "rules". I'm just not beholden to certain factless ideals.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I did a quick search and couldn't find anything about a sleeve, but I did find out that according to treehugger.com it takes 13 gallons of water to produce one gallon of paint. Yikes, I had no idea.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I did a quick search and couldn't find anything about a sleeve, but I did find out that according to treehugger.com it takes 13 gallons of water to produce one gallon of paint. Yikes, I had no idea.


Something that is even more obscene:

It takes 1.85 gallons of water to produce a water bottle.
It takes many of these bottles to create just the core of the roller(that's from that dynamic line rollers, Canadians might know them)
Do the math, that's for the core only you likely need quite a few gallons of water.
I would think the fabric is where most of the resources go.
Now what about the logistis of bringing it to the market.

We are only debating about a roller per colour.
Use it 3 times and do some more math.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Allsurface said:


> Fair enough. Not looking for a fight, but opinions are just that until facts are presented. I will restate, I DO appreciate your efforts for our environment. I managed many paint stores in Toronto, and I sadly never had a customer interested in the environment.
> I'm good to move on, wash, throw out, people will always do what works best for themselves.


I am not sure you are still in Toronto. Alex here goes in quite detail about the waste water and what happens to it when it goes down the sink and treated in a water treatment facility.
That water becomes drinkable, she also talks about the sludge or whatever the term is.
http://ecopainting.ca/eco-painting/environmental-tips/washing-the-rollers-or-not/

"In general, the city says *you can rinse water-based latex paint out of brushes and rollers in the sink.* Just try to wipe as much paint off as you can first"
https://nowtoronto.com/lifestyle/ecoholic/green-dos-and-donts-for-tossing-and-recycling-your-paint/


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Does that Rejuv-a-roller, even work??

Curious to see someone's feedback


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Interesting. While trying to find out if US sleeves are in fact different from Canadian ones, I found this on Wikipedia (so, who knows if it's actually true). The history of the paint roller:
*History*

The basic device was invented in 1940 by the Canadian Norman Breakey (born 1891- died aft. 1940). Breakey was never able to produce his invention in large enough numbers to profit from it before others made small changes to the paint roller's design and were able to market it as their own invention.[2] One of the others was Richard Croxton Adams who held the first U.S. patent on the paint roller. He claimed to have developed it in his basement workshop in 1940 while working for the Sherwin-Williams Paint Company.


PAC's gonna poop himself when he reads the last sentence.

edit: Ok, this is really weird, but from the looks of things there is a 1/2" difference between US and CAN sleeves.


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Interesting. While trying to find out if US sleeves are in fact different from Canadian ones, I found this on Wikipedia (so, who knows if it's actually true). The history of the paint roller:
> *History*
> 
> The basic device was invented in 1940 by the Canadian Norman Breakey (born 1891- died aft. 1940). Breakey was never able to produce his invention in large enough numbers to profit from it before others made small changes to the paint roller's design and were able to market it as their own invention.[2] One of the others was Richard Croxton Adams who held the first U.S. patent on the paint roller. He claimed to have developed it in his basement workshop in 1940 while working for the Sherwin-Williams Paint Company.
> ...


Great research wildbill, thank you, I thought so! It makes complete sense to me\, as the rejuvaroller cleaner does not work with Canadian roller sleeves as they are just a little too big. It's really strange because you can buy it on ebay.ca (canadian ebay), so I'm thinking that lots of Canadians are wasting there money on it because it won't work.

It seems to me that there are no roller cleaners like the 'rejuvaroller' for Canadian sleeves on the market. Could be a nice little niche opportunity for any innovative people out there.. I would certainly buy it.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

Ok i gotta chime in here.

For years I cleaned them. then tried to just price into the job. 
In NZ the average quality roller ( i dont buy ****ters, unless its for say coverstain or something) anyhow. people forget there are a few points to mention.

does your site have a SKIP ? if so is it able to take industrial waste?
is there enough $ to even cover new sleeves for every job? how far do you have to go to get them? do they have them in stock right now? are you buying bulk?

my contracting firm doesn't cover sleeves / brushs etc. its part of "being the painter" that gets the job. they will pay for consumables. (tape/paper/plastic/filler/gaps/primers etc)

cleaning them can be really big chore, unless u know a quick way of cleaning them... 

I recommend buying a rubbish bin and smash a whole in the bottom of it so it can drain into your drain.. 
firstly just scrape out any excessive paint @ the wash station. not before or you will have something dry up on you. mainly the corners/edges of the sleeve. also when you finish the job. load up the roller full of paint before wrapping it in plastic to transport to a wash sation... tip #46 "dont twist the plastic at the ends like a joint". you will squeeze all the paint out of the ends and it will dry.... 

cleaning method "RANGI" style.. super fast.
get your hose. take off all the end fittings they never give you the pressure / fan you need. next while its on the frame/cradle (make sure your cradle actually turns freely) use your thumb or what ever finger feels comfortable and block off the end of the hose as hard as u can forming a fan/spray that is very high pressure. stick your handle into your rubbish bin over the drain. hold it against the ARC of the roller sleve. start the top. go all the way down. it will spin so fast you think its done. your not. take off the sleeve. wash the inside. wash the cradle and everything thoroughly. put sleeve back on. now hold the sleeve so it doesnt spin and saturate the sleeve. this will pull more out of the core. spin it with same method up and down twice. stop it soak it. repeat. your done. 
next sleeve. its so great coming back from a job taking 6-12 gused sleeves and spinning them out in a few minutes to having brand new ones.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

as with the roller cleaners i have found only 1 that worked well. but yet it doesnt fit anything over 270mm... so no use to me. 

the videos above. I laughed when he said "you may need to continue this process until the water is clean"... duh.. no really?


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Crackshot said:


> I recommend buying a rubbish bin and smash a whole in the bottom of it so it can drain into your drain..
> firstly just scrape out any excessive paint @ the wash station. not before or you will have something dry up on you. mainly the corners/edges of the sleeve. also when you finish the job. load up the roller full of paint before wrapping it in plastic to transport to a wash sation... tip #46 "dont twist the plastic at the ends like a joint". you will squeeze all the paint out of the ends and it will dry....
> 
> cleaning method "RANGI" style.. super fast.
> ...


Cheers for the tips! Unfortunately for me I don't have regular access to an outside drain where I could do that. Also, I have to turn off my outside water / faucets over the cold Canadian winters because otherwise the water can freeze, expand and burst the pipes - so no access to a hosepipe for me for at least 5 months of the year. Basically I do the majority of my brush / roller cleaning in a large indoor laundry sink, which is why something like that rejuvaroller cleaner would be ideal.. Thanks again for the tips though, and I may try to rig something along those lines if I don't come across anything better.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

oh yeah forgot about your winters. my sister lives over in ontario, i can imagine your car door to take your skin off? lol.

2 of my work mates take the rollers into the shower with them.. i think thats crazy. i mean i have 2 kids so not happening here. but hey. maybe you got some workers who are keen?


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Crackshot said:


> 2 of my work mates take the rollers into the shower with them.. i think thats crazy. i mean i have 2 kids so not happening here. but hey. maybe you got some workers who are keen?


 :lol: haha that's commitment for you!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

*This cleans rollers beautifuly.*

Remove as much paint as possible from rollers with 5 in 1 and keep collecting them in 5 gallon bucket.

Go to your laundry room. 

Transfer rollers into washing machine and start a short wash cycle with a spin at the end.
Low level cold water is fine.

Not sure how much water this uses, but you clean at least 15 rollers with it, even more.

:whistling2:*Disclaimer:*
It works better if yous spouse is absent,
or even better, have your spouse work for you.


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

George Z said:


> *This cleans rollers beautifuly.*
> 
> Remove as much paint as possible from rollers with 5 in 1 and keep collecting them in 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> ...


Seriously?! Im Skeptical


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

thegreenroom said:


> Seriously?! Im Skeptical


While it would be maritally irresponsible for me to attempt this, if George is saying it works I'm reasonably confident it does.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

"it works better if your spouse is absent " lol


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

thegreenroom said:


> Seriously?! Im Skeptical


So try it, be brave!

(at your own risk)


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

George Z said:


> So try it, be brave!
> 
> (at your own risk)


:no: think I'll pass!


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

If you have that many soaking in a bucket let them soak for a week and just change the water or have another bucket...then add new water ...soak......and spin dry....we did it that way for 20 years....although I never found out how much water it takes to manufacture the plastic bucket[we used 2nd hand ones...so that must count for something LOL]....and nobody has asked . Maybe once some of the big guys clean up their back yards I will clean up my almost invisible environmental footprint . 


Just curious though what ya'll do with your empty coffee cups ? :whistling2:

Coffee shops say they recycle...which is bullshi* as was exposed a few days ago in Canada by CBC MarketPlace show .


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

playedout6 said:


> If you have that many soaking in a bucket let them soak for a week and just change the water or have another bucket...then add new water ...soak......and spin dry....we did it that way for 20 years....although I never found out how much water it takes to manufacture the plastic bucket[we used 2nd hand ones...so that must count for something LOL]....and nobody has asked . Maybe once some of the big guys clean up their back yards I will clean up my almost invisible environmental footprint .
> 
> 
> Just curious though what ya'll do with your empty coffee cups ? :whistling2:
> ...


We recycle both at the job site and office, so most of the coffee cups end up there.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I also have the best roller cleaner ever made IMO....we bought it 31 years ago...actually we bought 2 but one broke . After you go over the roller with it very little paint remains .....washing or soaking in a bucket is an easy task until they start to stink.....I'll snap a pic someday and show you it . Paid 35 cents each for them LOL . :thumbup:


All jokes aside....we are quite easy on mother earth here & I don't think a few rollers will make us a toxic wasteland .....there is far worse happening in our industry than that .:yes:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

George Z said:


> We recycle both at the job site and office, so most of the coffee cups end up there.


 I drink mine out of a travel mug and made out of the kettle...virtually no waste ....I wash it only when the cover does not screw on tight . LOL....that evens up the roller tossing .


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

George Z said:


> We recycle both at the job site and office, so most of the coffee cups end up there.



George....I hate seeing coffee cups littered everywhere....and cigarette butts . The coffee cups though just ticks me off....people just chuck them everywhere...flagrant abuse....and Tims makes Billions and gets away with not recycling . These type companies are the ones that should be setting the example for people .


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Man I was just about to go to sleep and this guy got me all riled up.

@ Allsurface . If you dont know that it takes water to do and make just about everything and to damn much of it. Add you know what here_____________. 

I guess it doesn't matter Im not a young hippie any more and don't have much hope for change. At least know what the F#$K your talking about. 

Its sound extremely uninformed to be challenging such a notion. 

Again, add you know what here____________.

Next

Yeah we Canadians have sold all our water to the states.

I cant remember if it was "blue gold" or some water doc but in some third world country coke bought all the water to make coke and to make a bottle of coke takes way more water than you think. Then workers who make the coke, who cant drink the water because its not theirs any more have to buy coke.
What is Allsurface going to say ah excuse me you didnt properly quote your source , I am going to need you to go over these facts for me. The parenthetical citation did not completely summarize the longer prose quotations yada yada yada.

This world is so go darn tootin backwards , but I have my ps4 and my new samsung tablet, cool jobs and a big screen so I'm happy enough not to really care. I mean I might rant about it on PT but anything else:no:

For who cares 

http://www.theguardian.com/business/video/2015/mar/06/this-changes-everything-naomi-klein-oil-video

http://www.watercache.com/blog/2011...ies-provide-insight-into-future-water-crisis/

Next

I say no way is the roller different sizes that sound sort of :no:. Who knows I might be pulling a Allsurface

Next

Cleaning, Its 100% psychological , Come on it takes 5 mins tops use your comb roller thingey. spin repeat spin. I dont find it hard at all. What I see is the people cant get it in their heads. period.
Also you have to spin, sitting their in the sink with the water running almost does nothing its the spinning that does the work .

Ah you know I have been trying to explain to people for years that I'm perfect but :no:

@playedout6 Yeah this really bummed me out I thought I was making a small difference. how foolish of me though I really don't believe anything any more its all BS. Just like me.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/marketplace-tim-hortons-starbucks-coffee-cups-recycling-1.3278648


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I wish water was a renewable resource.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

In most developed countries, anything flushed down the toilet, sink drain, or any other receptical leading to a sewage main, is collected at a waste water treatment plant where it is treated and discharged as recycled water, or simply returned to a natural water source like a bay or ocean.

It's the storm drains you never want to pour anything into. These typically go untreated directly to a natural water source. I just think it's tacky to pour wash water onto a customer's lawn or garden.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

George Z said:


> A little research goes a long way.
> Down the sink is good.
> On the grass is bad and actually illegal in some places. Unless your water is clear after settlement.
> This has been discussed here many times guys. Research it.


The actual EPA recommendation for tools used in water borne paints is to clean them in a sink that drains into a sewer that goes to a water treatment plant. Water treatment plants can remove something like 99.9% of the paint chemicals. It goes into the general sludge and gets disposed of under EPA direct observation. They say that is the best protection for the environment for latex paints.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Interesting. While trying to find out if US sleeves are in fact different from Canadian ones, I found this on Wikipedia (so, who knows if it's actually true). The history of the paint roller:
> *History*
> 
> The basic device was invented in 1940 by the Canadian Norman Breakey (born 1891- died aft. 1940). Breakey was never able to produce his invention in large enough numbers to profit from it before others made small changes to the paint roller's design and were able to market it as their own invention.[2] One of the others was Richard Croxton Adams who held the first U.S. patent on the paint roller. He claimed to have developed it in his basement workshop in 1940 while working for the Sherwin-Williams Paint Company.
> ...


Actually, I knew that dude! I used to sell him paint for his house when I worked at the old SW San Marcos Ca. store. He told me he didn't get anything for the idea from SW but he was always well cared for by the company. (If you work for SW, The rights to anything you invent that pertains to painting belong to SW.) A few years after he died I got interviewed off air by a reporter from KTLA that was researching the history of the roller cover. He was a very nice, old school paint guy. I learned quite a bit from him in the two or three years I knew him before he passed away.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

George Z said:


> *This cleans rollers beautifuly.*
> 
> Remove as much paint as possible from rollers with 5 in 1 and keep collecting them in 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> ...


Detergent or fabric softener?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

And yes, I highly recommend throwing out all of your roller covers and not washing them. brushes too. Use them and lose them i say! Screw the duckies and the birdies! I'm here to make money.

And do any of you tree hugging hippies have any idea how polluted areas of China have become so they can mine cadmium for your electric car batteries? And how many people die horrible deaths working in those mines and getting cadmium and lead poisoning to get you those car batteries? Well? Over 3000 Chinese miners have died mining cadmium in the last 5 years. 

The only thing that is going to reduce the pollution on this planet is to reduce the number one cause of pollution, humans. Other then that all you are ever really doing is just passing the mess on to someone else, usually the poorest people in any given country.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PACman said:


> The actual EPA recommendation for tools used in water borne paints is to clean them in a sink that drains into a sewer that goes to a water treatment plant. Water treatment plants can remove something like 99.9% of the paint chemicals. It goes into the general sludge and gets disposed of under EPA direct observation. They say that is the best protection for the environment for latex paints.


Unfortunately some municipalities have approved the use of sewage sludge for agricultural applications because on its nutrient content. The part they overlook is the rest of the waste (chemicals, pharmaceuticals and god knows what else) people put down the drain. They've turned ag land into a dumping ground. And they pay farmers to take it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PRC said:


> Unfortunately some municipalities have approved the use of sewage sludge for agricultural applications because on its nutrient content. The part they overlook is the rest of the waste (chemicals, pharmaceuticals and god knows what else) people put down the drain. They've turned ag land into a dumping ground. And they pay farmers to take it.


I've heard that traces of Viagra have extended the service life of these fertilizers.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> Detergent or fabric softener?


A little detergent


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

> Screw the duckies and the birdies! I'm here to make money.


- I like duckies and the birdies, not sure about biased, bitter paint dealers...

Ok, you fix the cadmium mining problem in China. Wait.. you can't! 
So you might as well do your part to screw the duckies and birdies.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

George Z said:


> - I like duckies and the birdies, not sure about biased, bitter paint dealers...
> 
> Ok, you fix the cadmium mining problem in China. Wait.. you can't!
> So you might as well do your part to screw the duckies and birdies.


it was a joke. no need to be nasty about it. But what good does driving an electric car do to save the ducks and birds if humans are dying to do it? There is quite simply way too many humans on earth to save the earth from it's doom.
That's the point I was trying to make, not that we should poison the birds and ducks. They'll probably be here well after humans destroy themselves.

These posts have commented on how much water it takes to produce some of the items we take for granted everyday, yet in China water just barely fit to drink is becoming a rare commodity because of the extensive pollution of their fresh water sources. All to make us some cheap throwaway roller covers. It's a circle that can only be broken when there is less demand from humans for manufactured goods at the cheapest price. There are businesses in the US that can make a roller cover and use manufacturing processes that use much less water and recycle the water they do use. The problem is, their products are much more expensive to manufacture. Therefore they sell fewer and it isn't within their best interests to keep making them. Then people complain because everything is made in China.

and the comment on the biased and bitter paint dealers, even though I acknowledge I have brought that on myself, isn't really called for. I'm making an attempt to restrict those types of smart a55 comments and I would appreciate it be reciprocated.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Back to the OP. The Canadian market roller covers are probably manufactured to worldwide metric specifications, which would be 240mm instead of the Standard system's 9". Same with the US 7" covers versus the Canadian market 7 1/2" covers.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> *it was a joke.* no need to be nasty about it. But what good does driving an electric car do to save the ducks and birds if humans are dying to do it? There is quite simply way too many humans on earth to save the earth from it's doom.
> That's the point I was trying to make, not that we should poison the birds and ducks. They'll probably be here well after humans destroy themselves.
> 
> These posts have commented on how much water it takes to produce some of the items we take for granted everyday, yet in China water just barely fit to drink is becoming a rare commodity because of the extensive pollution of their fresh water sources. All to make us some cheap throwaway roller covers. It's a circle that can only be broken when there is less demand from humans for manufactured goods at the cheapest price. There are businesses in the US that can make a roller cover and use manufacturing processes that use much less water and recycle the water they do use. The problem is, their products are much more expensive to manufacture. Therefore they sell fewer and it isn't within their best interests to keep making them. Then people complain because everything is made in China.
> ...


I thought GeorgeZ was joking too.

Anyway, I'm sitting in an eight hour enviromental compliance training class and happy not to be in China. And if California is the spear head of environmental protection efforts, I'm glad to be a part of it. Being a bald headed hippy doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I thought GeorgeZ was joking too.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sitting in an eight hour enviromental compliance training class and happy not to be in China. And if California is the spear head of environmental protection efforts, I'm glad to be a part of it. Being a bald headed hippy doesn't bother me in the least.


I suppose you want world peace too, don't you hippy! And after ten years of dealing with those CARB inspectors I think that spear is kinda dull myself. They would inspect our mixing facility and spend 40 minutes sitting in an idling car with the air conditioning on to fill out the report. Among other pretty bone headed non-ecologically sound incidents. Hopefully they have gotten their collective 5hit together since 1997 or we're all doomed.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> I suppose you want world peace too, don't you hippy! And after ten years of dealing with those CARB inspectors I think that spear is kinda dull myself. They would inspect our mixing facility and spend 40 minutes sitting in an idling car with the air conditioning on to fill out the report. Among other pretty bone headed non-ecologically sound incidents. Hopefully they have gotten their collective 5hit together since 1997 or we're all doomed.


If not bitter, for sure ultra cynical and yes, I was also kidding.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> I suppose you want world peace too, don't you hippy! And after ten years of dealing with those CARB inspectors I think that spear is kinda dull myself. They would inspect our mixing facility and spend 40 minutes sitting in an idling car with the air conditioning on to fill out the report. Among other pretty bone headed non-ecologically sound incidents. Hopefully they have gotten their collective 5hit together since 1997 or we're all doomed.


Using China as an excuse to burn rubber tires in our front yards, is exactly what I would expect from a Pennsylvania hillbilly with a back yard still/paint lab.:whistling2:


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Using China as an excuse to burn rubber tires in our front yards, is exactly what I would expect from a Pennsylvania hillbilly with a back yard still/paint lab.:whistling2:


That's a Pennsyltucky hillbilly.....


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

George Z said:


> If not bitter, for sure ultra cynical and yes, I was also kidding.


Ultra cynical....sometimes if I'm having a bad hair day. And they're all bad hair days so....


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Using China as an excuse to burn rubber tires in our front yards, is exactly what I would expect from a Pennsylvania hillbilly with a back yard still/paint lab.:whistling2:


WHAT! Thems fightin words! That's almost as bad as being called a.....I can't even type it! That f-ing state up north. The one that we had a war with and won so we had to take Toledo. And they got the Upper peninsula. And THEY LOST!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> WHAT! Thems fightin words! That's almost as bad as being called a.....I can't even type it! That f-ing state up north. The one that we had a war with and won so we had to take Toledo. And they got the Upper peninsula. And THEY LOST!


My bad


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

PACman said:


> Back to the OP. The Canadian market roller covers are probably manufactured to worldwide metric specifications, which would be 240mm instead of the Standard system's 9". Same with the US 7" covers versus the Canadian market 7 1/2" covers.


Thanks for the reply.. Yes I also thought that it might be an imperial / metric thing.

So, judging by this thread, it seems that there are no obvious solutions for quicker & easier roller cleaning for Canadians, which I find really surprising! For me it still makes a lot of financial and 'environmental' sense to me to for manufacturers to offer a Canadian version of that rejuva-roller cleaner, or something similar.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

thegreenroom said:


> Thanks for the reply.. Yes I also thought that it might be an imperial / metric thing.
> 
> So, judging by this thread, it seems that there are no obvious solutions for quicker & easier roller cleaning for Canadians, which I find really surprising! For me it still makes a lot of financial and 'environmental' sense to me to for manufacturers to offer a Canadian version of that rejuva-roller cleaner, or something similar.


I find it strange as well. If you consider that there are some pretty big painting markets that use the metric system. For example China. The biggest paint market in the world right now. They use the same roller sizes as Canada, and no one has made a roller cleaner a stinking 1/2' longer yet? I need to borrow some money or something. But then again I've looked at buying some roller covers from China and they are so cheap I can't imagine someone in China wasting water to clean one. 'Tis a paradox, isn't it?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> I find it strange as well. If you consider that there are some pretty big painting markets that use the metric system. For example China. The biggest paint market in the world right now. They use the same roller sizes as Canada, and no one has made a roller cleaner a stinking 1/2' longer yet? I need to borrow some money or something. But then again I've looked at buying some roller covers from China and they are so cheap I can't imagine someone in China wasting water to clean one. 'Tis a paradox, isn't it?


China doesn't really have the greatest environmental record.


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

PACman said:


> I find it strange as well. If you consider that there are some pretty big painting markets that use the metric system. For example China. The biggest paint market in the world right now. They use the same roller sizes as Canada, and no one has made a roller cleaner a stinking 1/2' longer yet? I need to borrow some money or something. But then again I've looked at buying some roller covers from China and they are so cheap I can't imagine someone in China wasting water to clean one. 'Tis a paradox, isn't it?


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> China doesn't really have the greatest environmental record.


They must have a pretty nasty diet, what with those bikes spewing smog like that! Maybe cut back on the general tso's a bit?


----------

